
Slip Lanes Would Never Exist If We Prioritized Safety over Speed - oftenwrong
https://www.strongtowns.org/journal/2019/11/5/slip-lanes-would-never-exist-if-we-prioritized-safety-over-speed
======
planetzero
"Our own Daniel Herriges will be weighing in on the role speed plays in the
alarming increase of pedestrian and cyclist deaths"

In my town, cyclists don't follow any road signs and weave in and out of
traffic. If you are going to share the road with cars, you will need to follow
the same rules.

Pedestrians are often on their phones and not paying attention..and many
people don't follow the lights/crosswalks.

I've noticed that in all of these discussions about cars, cyclists, and
pedestrians, the cyclists and pedestrians bear no responsibility. They are
part of the problem.

